

NodeCloud: Node.js resources - fcambus
http://www.nodecloud.org

======
luckyeights
I just picked up node recently and found this genuinely useful - for me at
least, it doesn't matter if it's ranked in exactly accurate order or not.

In fact, I really wish I knew of more lists like this. Every time I start
learning a new programming language, there's a period where I go shopping for
useful sites and tutorials, usually resulting in a lot of wasted time with bad
tutorials and unhelpful sites. If I knew of a one-stop ranking system like
this, I would make use of it.

------
piotrSikora
I'm not big fan of the name (I would assume it's another node.js SaaS
provider), but otherwise it looks like a great directory for node.js
beginners.

~~~
nodesocket
Yeah its quite close to our first name: <http://www.nodejscloud.com> :)

------
grandalf
I finally had a chance to play with node over the weekend. First impression is
that the library ecosystem is way bigger than I'd have thought and
documentation is generally very well done.

Node really seems to have captured the imagination of a lot of people. I'm
looking forward to using more libraries and building out the toy app I
started.

------
BasDirks
Very newbie-oriented/general, but nice to have a place to point to to get
people started.

------
noglorp
Could use some user interaction on-site for discussing node; this would be a
good place to showcase node based chat / social apps by integrating them into
nodecloud.org

~~~
bdickason
yes, i was expecting a forum for node :D

------
nodesocket
Just an idea, maybe allow people to login with Twitter, and add comments, and
simply click 'I Like', and that score effects the position as well.

------
geuis
Please dont use Alexa for ranking sites. Their numbers are almost always
wildly inaccurate. The downside is there aren't many better alternatives.

~~~
DrJ
sounds like a place to start a business!

